# New TiVo service from Amazon



## changing (Jan 24, 2002)

When will the Movie rental direct to TiVo service be provided by Amazon in UK? It sounds really good.


----------



## blindlemon (May 12, 2002)

Maybe one day... when TiVo come back to the UK with a new machine that supports TiVo To Go etc.


----------



## alextegg (May 21, 2002)

some response involving the freezing over of hell, or the possibilities of pigs indulging in aviation activities....


----------



## iankb (Oct 9, 2000)

alextegg said:


> some response involving the freezing over of hell ...


I'm afraid global warming rules that out.



> ... or the possibilities of pigs indulging in aviation activities


Obviously, you haven't tried a search engine. There are plenty of aeronautically-unchallenged piggies on eBay and other sites. Maybe not as noticeable as lunar eclipses, but they probably keep to the darkside.


----------



## steveroe (Oct 29, 2002)

maybe a moderator can amend the subject title of this thread?!


----------



## CarlWalters (Oct 17, 2001)

steveroe said:


> maybe a moderator can amend the subject title of this thread?!


Yes please. It's so disheartening to see post titles like this 

I know I should know better and not look but I always do 

It's almost as bad as wathcing the Series 3 Development thread at another place


----------



## alextegg (May 21, 2002)

Really? 

did even a small part of you really think that it was a UK related post.  

I was sure it was US related immediately


----------



## CarlWalters (Oct 17, 2001)

alextegg said:


> Really?
> 
> did even a small part of you really think that it was a UK related post.
> 
> I was sure it was US related immediately


I live in hope - I do support West Brom after all


----------



## BaggieBoy (Dec 4, 2000)

CarlWalters said:


> I live in hope - I do support West Brom after all


Nothing wrong with that!


----------



## ericd121 (Dec 12, 2002)

iankb said:


> I'm afraid global warming rules that out.


Not necessarily.

The sequence of events would be:-
Global warming melts the glaciers of Greenland, Iceland and Scandinavia.
This fresh water lowers the salinity of the sea around Iceland.
This stops the water to the Gulf Stream from falling to the sea bed.
This turns off the *Atlantic Conveyor*.

This sends Britain into an Ice Age. 

Thus, if you regard the UK as Hell, it would freeze over because of Global Warming, not despite it.


----------



## Tivo_noob (Jan 28, 2006)

This guy registered for the forum in 2002, he has made 2 posts one of which is the post in this thread.........................................how the hell did he remember his password?????????


----------



## CarlWalters (Oct 17, 2001)

BaggieBoy said:


> Nothing wrong with that!


I agree - but it didn't seem that way at the Hawthorns last Saturday. My first home game this year and what happens...


----------



## ericd121 (Dec 12, 2002)

Tivo_noob said:


> This guy registered for the forum in 2002, he has made 2 posts one of which is the post in this thread.........................................how the hell did he remember his password?????????


Maybe he's got *Roboform*.


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

Tivo_noob said:


> This guy registered for the forum in 2002, he has made 2 posts one of which is the post in this thread.........................................how the hell did he remember his password?????????


May be he uses the same user name and password for all the web forums he has joined.


----------



## JudyB (Jan 25, 2006)

Pete77 said:


> May be he uses the same user name and password for all the web forums he has joined.


Or maybe he is a long-time lurker who has simply not felt the need to post?


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

JudyB said:


> Or maybe he is a long-time lurker who has simply not felt the need to post?


Is that a comment made as one long time lurker to another then Judy.


----------



## changing (Jan 24, 2002)

To put your minds at rest, I am UK-based. I was the first person in Scotland to buy a TiVo (according to Currys from whom I bought it the day it was launched). I was so keen to get it because my son, who lives in USA, recommended it. 

I haven't had the need to post on the forum frequently because, quite frankly, I have never experienced any problems with my machine and it does everything I want it to do.

Until Now! A few days ago my son told me he had signed up for the Amazon service and suggested I did the same. I could find no mention of it on the Amazon UK site, which is why I came back to the Forum and asked the question. It does sound like an additional service that I would use.


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

I'm a little surprised that as a UK Tivo early adopter you have never apparently felt the need for either more Tivo hard drive capacity or to be able to control your Tivo from a PC either at home or remotely at work or on holiday anywhere.

The below links show all the things you can do with a Tivo once you install a larger hard drive and a Cachecard and 512MB of RAM, although of course its good to hear that your Tivo is still running smoothly in its original unmodified condition over 6 years later. And I would imagine that being a canny Scot you would have been sure to be wise enough to have purchase a Lifetime Subscription at the outset?

Here is the list of websites if you should ever feel afflicted with the urge to upgrade your Tivo:-

http://tivo.lightn.org/

www.ljay.org.uk/tivoweb/

www.garysargent.co.uk/tivo/hacking.htm

www.beaconhill.plus.com/TiVo/tivohacks.htm

http://www.arielbusiness.pwp.blueyo.../TiVo/HowTo.htm

http://alt.org/wiki/index.php/TiVoWeb Modules

http://thomson.tivo.googlepages.com

http://tivo.stevejenkins.com/network_cd.html

http://thomson.tivo.googlepages.com/tivowebplus

http://widgets.yahoo.com/gallery/?search=oztivo&x=0&y=0

www.tivohackman.com

http://www.planetbuilders.org/tivo/...rade_diary.html


----------



## changing (Jan 24, 2002)

Pete,


> And I would imagine that being a canny Scot you would have been sure to be wise enough to have purchase a Lifetime Subscription at the outset?


I did - although I remember feeling "conned" when I read the small print and discovered that "lifetime" meant the lifetime of the box and not the lifetime of the purchaser!

Thanks for all those interesting links.

Eric


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

changing said:


> Pete,
> 
> I did - although I remember feeling "conned" when I read the small print and discovered that "lifetime" meant the lifetime of the box and not the lifetime of the purchaser!


Still at around a £600 discount and counting compared to the cost of paying for a monthly subscription you haven't done at all badly out of it so far. And what if the Tivo outlived you. Are you suggesting that your relatives would have to pay for a new lifetime subscription to keep it running.


----------



## changing (Jan 24, 2002)

AAAaaargh!!!

Having said all that, my son in America has just advised me that he has decided to switch from TiVo to something called DirecTV (equivalent of Sky+), whatever that is.

As a matter of interest, has anyone tried running a TiVo and a Sky+ in parallel?

Eric


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

changing said:


> AAAaaargh!!!Having said all that, my son in America has just advised me that he has decided to switch from TiVo to something called DirecTV (equivalent of Sky+), whatever that is.


There are loads of DirecTv Tivo box variants in the USA. DirecTv is a cable tv service as per Virgin Media (or NTL/Telewest as was).



> As a matter of interest, has anyone tried running a TiVo and a Sky+ in parallel?


Loads have and seems to have reported success but I'm not one of them so can't tell you much more myself unfortunately.


----------



## pl1 (Jan 18, 2007)

Pete77 said:


> There are loads of DirecTv Tivo box variants in the USA. DirecTv is a cable tv service as per Virgin Media (or NTL/Telewest as was).


DirecTV is a Satellite service provider.


----------



## pl1 (Jan 18, 2007)

changing said:


> As a matter of interest, has anyone tried running a TiVo and a Sky+ in parallel?Eric


The issue is whether or not you can get your TiVo to control the STB or not. The SA S1 & S2 will work by intercepting the signal from the STB. DirecTV stopped their partnership with TiVo and only offer their own DVR's now. The S3 will not work with DirecTV. Only OTA and/or cable.


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

pl1 said:


> DirecTV is a Satellite service provider.


Ok my mistake.

So a sort of US equivalent to Sky Digital.


----------

